# getting into deer hunting



## swayyde1 (Oct 7, 2008)

i'm looking to get into deer hunting sooner or later, once i can afford equipment and a real gun, i was curious as to what guns people use to hunt deer?

i didnt grow up around guns so im pretty much oblivious as to which guns are used for what, not sure what i need to look for as far as guns


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

depending on age, size of the person, and how far you want to shoot at deer are some good things to go by. I started with a 243 and had shot plenty of deer with this gun. I recently switched to a 270 just for a little more power and distance. I don't know much about rifles but this is what I would recommend. Savage makes a great rifle with an accu trigger system that I just love. It comes in all kinds of different cal. I would start with a 243. Great cal. for not only deer but target shooting, varmints, etc.... hope this made sence and helps you out


----------



## swayyde1 (Oct 7, 2008)

helps some what i dont know much about hunting it was something im hoping to get into in a few years, just trying to find out what is needed to hunt and i know a gun and or bow is needed and i didn't know what is legal or whats the smallest caliber i can go and so forth


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

My son started deer hunting when he was 14; he had been along on hunts for years before but this was the first time he was legal to carry a rifle. He used a Winchester Model 70 bolt action in .243 Winchester caliber. He is 31 now and just got a Tikka T-3 in .30'06 Sprindfield. He still uses the .243 for deer and has the .30'06 for elk.

If you are looking for an all round cartridge the .30'06 is hard to beat. I would also suggest a rifle with a bolt action for all around use.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Where you live / hunt will make a differnce on what gun you buy for deer hunting.
For example southern half of lower Michigan is a shot gun muzzle loader or hand gun only zone.

In the rifle zone here in Michigan a 22 center fire is legal and some do use them but I never would nor recommend them to a new hunter.
I second the 243 in the rifle zone and love mine for deer hunting.

If I were going to buy some thing for my son or daughter to deer hunt with I would buy a 260 Remington or a 7MM 08. Both will do an out standing job on a deer even big ones and the recoil isn't going to start a flinching problem with either the son or daughter.

I use a 50 cal Muzzle loader in the shot gun on area but a 45 cal is legal. Just a bit harder to find componits for the 45 and 54 cals in local stores.

The hand guns are supposed to be straight wall cases too here.

 Al


----------



## swayyde1 (Oct 7, 2008)

i live in western Pennsylvania, i dont know what the requirements are around here ive talked to a co worker and he says he uses 30'06, im not quite sure what gun can shoot which caliber round and such i usually learn visually and all i keep seeing is bullet calibers and such and i dont know which gun fires it lol.

i was looking at http://www.winchesterguns.com/prodinfo/ ... 3&cat=001C

specifically the one which shoots the 30-06 not quite sure what i should be looking at in a gun.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

If you haven't taken a hunter safety coarse I would do that first. You can learn the basics about firearms and safety from the coarse. If you have never shot a gun I would see if somebody like your co worker would be willing to take you to the rifle range to shoot a bit.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_ri ... Centerfire

Here is a link with the most common centerfire rifle cartridges from smallest to largest. Most common for deer would be in between the .243 and .300. Each gun shoots one specific cartridge. A .270 rifle shoots .270 ammo etc.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I have hunted deer since I was 12 and am now 14. When I hunt deer with a rifle I use a remington model 700 sps dm in 7mm-08. It's very accurate and I have taken 3 whitetails 2 muledeer and a bear with it. The rifle is light kicking but provides plenty of knockdown power.


----------



## swayyde1 (Oct 7, 2008)

huntinND said:


> If you haven't taken a hunter safety coarse I would do that first. You can learn the basics about firearms and safety from the coarse. If you have never shot a gun I would see if somebody like your co worker would be willing to take you to the rifle range to shoot a bit.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_ri ... Centerfire
> 
> Here is a link with the most common centerfire rifle cartridges from smallest to largest. Most common for deer would be in between the .243 and .300. Each gun shoots one specific cartridge. A .270 rifle shoots .270 ammo etc.


yeah i planned on taking a course but i wont be hunting this year, i was hoping to go with my uncle or something tag along maybe go on my own next year, but what did u guys think about the gun i linked earlier good choice ? maybe go with a different caliber ? i also hear .270 is good for hunting deer.

i guess im getting ahead of myself since i wont be hunting this season, but ig uess its good to have a plan for next


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

What to look for in a gun.
(1. Read the rules and regulations hunting book for your state.
That should be first and formost as some states have calibar rules for different game.

For Whitetail deer use only
(2. Pick a calibar that you can master the recoil from. It doesn't take a magum caliber to kill a deer. It takes shot placement and a low recoiling rifle will help in that department a lot.

(3. Find a place where you can check out several brands to compair things. Like balance, how it sholders, do the sights line up or do you have to move your head, some rifles don't even come with iron sights, how easy is it to install a scope.
What is in your price range. What calibers are common in your area.
243, 308, 30-06 are very common and can be found in just about any town where ammo is sold. That wolf zipper ammo maybe only sold in one store in the entire state.

Once you find a rifle in your price range that fits you then pratiace shooting
Shoot as often as you can. Shoot at different distances, in different postions even. Most common distance a deer is killed in eastern US deer states is 50 yards or less so pratice at those short yardages.

I don't feel that if you can hit a paper plate at 100 yards is good enough. At our camp you need to be able to hit the bottom of a soup can at 100 yards every time or you are never invited back. We are there to hunt not chase down a wonded animal because you didn't pratice shooting, or you just had to have that 800 super mag and it kicks so hard you are afraid of it and flinch every time the trigger is pulled.

Personally I have a lot of Remington 700's, a couple of Rugar 77's and one Winchester model 70. If I were to buy a brand spanking new deer rifle today at a good price I would buy a savage chambered for 7MM 08 Just for deer hunting. I personally don't think your under guned with that set up for 90% of most North American game animals.

All the other brands I listed I would buy used as what is new on the market today doesn't show me much.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Forgot to say Join a sportsman club. You can make contacts there and get ideas for a deer rifle. Just keep in mind Options are like belly buttons, every body has one.
You could even posiably shot different rifles being a member and willing to listen and learn. We have even been knowen to invite a club member to deer camp.

 Al


----------



## nd_hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I would recommend a savage .243. Savages are accurate and relatively inexpensive...making them a great first gun. My first deer rifle was a savage .243 and i was, and still am, very pleased with it. Still use it to this day as my coyote buster 

The .243 caliber is perfect for starters for several reasons: lower recoil than larger calibers, easy to find ammo, and the fact that it will make you a better hunter. What i mean by this is that you have less room for error than with larger calibers. You will have to learn to make more accurate shots to make a clean kill, rather than just aiming for the vitals and hoping for the best....


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

me personely i use a .270


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

> but what did u guys think about the gun i linked earlier good choice ? maybe go with a different caliber ?


It seems like a very good gun, but you can probably find one that is more reasonably priced that is still high quality. Your best bet is to go to a gun shop and look at as many rifles as possible. Look at some Savage and Weatherby rifles as well as others. Don't let them talk you into buying a gun until you know it is the one you want. A 30-06 is a good caliber and probably the most popular for deer as well as a .270 which is very similar. I think a .243 would be a good gun to start with as mentioned before, it has a less recoil and plenty of punch for a deer.



> i guess im getting ahead of myself since i wont be hunting this season


I don't think your getting ahead of yourself, it is important to have a lot of practice before heading into the field.


----------

